# Best ECA lab...



## Dark Prowler

I've always used ECA Pro -- Ephedrine @ 35mg / Caffeine @ 200mg / Aspirin @ 50mg -- but it's now proving hard to source.

What labs do you guys recommend for genuine ECA?


----------



## Quackerz

Buy them separate if you can't find it in a pre stacked tablet.


----------



## Frandeman

Good luck finding ephedrine

Let me know if you do :whistling:


----------



## Sustanation

I've always gotten on well with Zion labs T5 ...well I say well if staying up until 3am doing the housework is anything to go by lol.


----------



## Jakemaguire

Quackerz said:


> Buy them separate if you can't find it in a pre stacked tablet.


 Zion t5s are eca stack mate and they blow my nut off lol


----------



## Flaxmans

Using this atm and it's keeping my hunger at bay for the most part. Bit more expensive than other tho


----------



## Quackerz

Jakemaguire said:


> Zion t5s are eca stack mate and they blow my nut off lol


 I just use clen occasionally, does the job for me. lol


----------



## Jakemaguire

Quackerz said:


> I just use clen occasionally, does the job for me. lol


 Clen makes me sad


----------



## Quackerz

Jakemaguire said:


> Clen makes me sad


----------



## dsldude

Looks like the Zion T5's are not legit or at least Wedinos only found caffeine.

I sent the powder from one in this week, had to make it look like I thought it was speed
as they no longer test PED's etc.

http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/search

sample code : W005438

Must be a s**t high dose of caffeine as I was buzzing on the first few of them at least.


----------



## Dark sim

dsldude said:


> Looks like the Zion T5's are not legit or at least Wedinos only found caffeine.
> 
> I sent the powder from one in this week, had to make it look like I thought it was speed
> as they no longer test PED's etc.
> 
> http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/search
> 
> sample code : W005438
> 
> Must be a s**t high dose of caffeine as I was buzzing on the first few of them at least.


 I have powdered caffeine and there is not enough there to warrant the "buzzing", unless you have never used stimulants before in your life. So, I'm kind of doubtful of that result.

Some other tests on wedinos show dmaa, similar to eph.


----------



## Dark sim

Don't buy chinese generic eph, it is mostly crap.


----------



## dsldude

Dark sim said:


> I have powdered caffeine and there is not enough there to warrant the "buzzing", unless you have never used stimulants before in your life. So, I'm kind of doubtful of that result.
> 
> Some other tests on wedinos show dmaa, similar to eph.


 I cant really comment never had anything tested with them before but caffeine is all it says.


----------



## Goldigger

Centurysupplements have various eca products, based in Canada so shipping normally takes about 10 days.

I've bought Kaizen ephedrine from the many times.


----------



## jcc

Don't think they ship to the UK anymore?


----------



## RedStar

Sphinx T5 230 is highly effective, but is a variant of a traditional t5 ECA stack.


----------



## SickCurrent

dsldude said:


> Looks like the Zion T5's are not legit or at least Wedinos only found caffeine.
> 
> I sent the powder from one in this week, had to make it look like I thought it was speed
> as they no longer test PED's etc.
> 
> http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/search
> 
> sample code : W005438
> 
> Must be a s**t high dose of caffeine as I was buzzing on the first few of them at least.


 Good work bro. I've been saying this for years none of the chit being pushed as eph or containing eph nowadays feels anything like or has the effects of real eph hcl.

Last time I encountered real eph was very old batch msj ones in 2012 which had even lost potency due to age.


----------



## diddler

Goldigger said:


> Centurysupplements have various eca products, based in Canada so shipping normally takes about 10 days.
> 
> I've bought Kaizen ephedrine from the many times.


 +1 used them a few weeks ago.


----------



## Baka

SickCurrent said:


> Good work bro. I've been saying this for years none of the chit being pushed as eph or containing eph nowadays feels anything like or has the effects of real eph hcl.
> 
> Last time I encountered real eph was very old batch msj ones in 2012 which had even lost potency due to age.


 Kaizen eph HCL , u still can find it but expensive


----------



## SickCurrent

Easier and cheaper to get hold of phet, coke or mkat these days. Much better for appitite suppression and fat burning also.

Whatever it takes right babe

SiCkC approved


----------



## Dark Prowler

RedStar said:


> Sphinx T5 230 is highly effective, but is a variant of a traditional t5 ECA stack.


 Tried this today. Never again. Intense fever; boiling hot and freezing cold at the same time. Profuse sweating. Uncontrollable shaking. Heart racing hard. Feeling of impending doom. Had the same effects on D-Hacks Powerstack. DMAA is definitely not for me.


----------



## RedStar

Dark Prowler said:


> Tried this today. Never again. Intense fever; boiling hot and freezing cold at the same time. Profuse sweating. Uncontrollable shaking. Heart racing hard. Feeling of impending doom. Had the same effects on D-Hacks Powerstack. DMAA is definitely not for me.


 I got that the first couple of times, I stuck with it, as the yohimbine really does do magic!

i am cycling it, week on, week off with Clen being used when not using the super t5.

Have you thought about halving the tab?

I can relate to the sweats and feeling freezing, not sure on exact mechanism or cause of this, but a hot shower sorts this post 45-60mins fasted cardio.


----------



## Dark Prowler

RedStar said:


> I got that the first couple of times, I stuck with it, as the yohimbine really does do magic!
> 
> i am cycling it, week on, week off with Clen being used when not using the super t5.
> 
> Have you thought about halving the tab?
> 
> I can relate to the sweats and feeling freezing, not sure on exact mechanism or cause of this, but a hot shower sorts this post 45-60mins fasted cardio.


 Heart feels like it's taken one hell of a beating today, so think I'll pass, fella.

ECA seems to be about the only stim I get along with. Just wish Ephedrine wasn't so hard to get ahold of.


----------



## Dark Prowler

Hearing conflicting things about Zion Labs T5. Some say they're just caffeine, others say they're nothing at all, and some say they're exactly what they say on the tub.

Anyone used them recently? And if so, what are your thoughts?

I'm seeing them pop up quite a bit on a certain well-known auction site.


----------



## Irish Beast

RH labs do a decent one. Clearly not ephedrine but it works and is priced well.

Only genuine Ephedrine around that I know off is the hungarian one that costs a lot and you would have to make your own. Ball ache. I certainly wouldnt bother


----------

